# onclick mit CSS



## messmar (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Kann man den Eventhandler ocklick oder Ähnliches mit CSS machen.
Mit "hover", kann man den Effekt wie onmouseover erreichen, aber was ist mit onclick.

Vielen Dank und Gruss
Messmar


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2006)

Die Pseudoklasse „:active“ wäre etwas Vergleichbares.


----------



## messmar (31. Juli 2006)

Danke schon mal.

Das kenne ich, aber wird das bei einem Menu funktionieren das aufkllapt nur wenn man auf dem Link klickt und das gnaze nur mit css?

Messmar


----------

